# Full Sail vs. Savannah College of Art and Design



## tlee8us (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi,

I was thinking about going to Full Sail and I'm starting get second thoughts of the 13 month school. I know Full Sail starting to get to me how the school to be more money hungery with tuition being $37,075. Now I thinking about wanting to go the Savannah College of Art and Design which looks more grounded and focused actual filmmaking and cost less than Full Sail. I want to know you guys think about it.

1) Full Sail- The school seems to good to be true for a 13 month school?

2) Savannah College of Art and Design- Which looks better and that's actually a school?


----------



## tlee8us (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi,

I was thinking about going to Full Sail and I'm starting get second thoughts of the 13 month school. I know Full Sail starting to get to me how the school to be more money hungery with tuition being $37,075. Now I thinking about wanting to go the Savannah College of Art and Design which looks more grounded and focused actual filmmaking and cost less than Full Sail. I want to know you guys think about it.

1) Full Sail- The school seems to good to be true for a 13 month school?

2) Savannah College of Art and Design- Which looks better and that's actually a school?


----------



## topher (Aug 18, 2004)

i actually got aceppted to scad and i choose not to go because it was to expensive for me. i am now going to georgia state in dowtown atlanta. as good will hunting always said, "you spent 40 grand on an education that could've cost you a dollar fifty and late chares at the public library." no matter where you go how much you learn depends on you. try and teach yourself as much as possible. a degree is simple a proff of knowledge. not necicarly knowledge.


----------



## jarmusawa (Aug 19, 2004)

yeah, ill be going to savannah this fall too.  they have a really good film program and im very excited bout goin there.  dont know too much about full sail though.  i know a lot of people who got really great jobs coming out of scad and were able to pay off their loans very quickly.


----------



## The Movie Lady (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey, 
I attend Full Sail. The classes are very tachnology based. The gear is here but its up to you to get off your tail and work for what you want. There are wonderful people. The ed department, truthfully, is a little on the slow side, but other than that it's great. But why limit yourself to two schools? Full Sail was right for me, but it definately isn't the place for everyone. 
You know what experience you have, and you should be able to figure out what you need. My advice: visit as many schools as you can. Call them up and take the tour. TALK TO PEOPLE WHO WORK THERE (from the trenches, not the admissions staff). The admissions staff of any school is absolutely only after one thing...your money. But the people I work with are there because they love what they do, and they love teaching. I do say that I work with them even though they are grading me because they are there to help me do what I need to do. It's all subjective and basically it's up to you. Full Sail, heavy on the tech end with a hodgepodge of history and theory thrown in. Work work work. Always supplement no matter which school you pick. And have fun with it--it takes guts to start film school and being crazy in love with filmmaking. 
Good luck


----------

